# New M&P9c



## DrSharkey (Dec 23, 2008)

I recently bought my first handgun, a Taurus Millennium Pro PT111, to see if shooting was either something I enjoyed or something I was comfortable with for self defence. Yes to both questions. So, after shooting it for one month, and doing lots of reading, I traded it in on a S&W M&P 9c. 

I really liked the Taurus. It only misfired a couple of times in the first few hundred rounds, and after a total of 700+ rounds, I had no more problems. Except my aim. I was consistantly hitting lower and right of where I was aiming with it. The range I go to has several compact 9's to rent, so I tried out a Glock (don't remember the exact model) and the M&P. I was amazed at the difference between the 2 rentals any my Taurus. In the end, I liked the feel of the M&P better than the Glock, so I decided to trade up.


So far, with only 100 rounds thru the new gun, no problems. I just wished that the second magazine had the pinky extension. I can't seem to find one, online, either. S&W's website only sells the 10 round mag, and I want another 12 round mag. Any body know a good place to get one? Google doesn't seem to be helping me much, today.


----------



## DrSharkey (Dec 23, 2008)

Also, should I fill out the registration card that came with the handgun? "Club 1852" membership doesn't really seem worth it to me; isn't this really just a potential backdoor way for the Looters in Washington to register handguns, as a whole?


----------



## Gregg1LE (Jan 5, 2009)

Congrats on your new M & P 9c. I got mine almost two months ago and love it.

I found some 12 rounders on the S & W website right after I bought the pistol and scooped up two for $42 each. I see them every once in a while on the Cheaper than Dirt and MidwayUSA but they seem to go very fast.


----------



## DrSharkey (Dec 23, 2008)

Shot 225 rounds thru it today, with 2 misfires, early on. The ammo and gun had been in my trunk all day, and the temp was about 40 degrees, so the ammo and gun were quite cold to touch. One round out of the first 2 separate mags misfired. When I put the same bullets back in, they fired. The remaining 215 rounds fired with no trouble.


----------



## ORYGUN (Oct 20, 2006)

*flash*

My friend says the flash from a compensated carry gun can cause some disruption at night.


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

DrSharkey said:


> So far, with only 100 rounds thru the new gun, no problems. I just wished that the second magazine had the pinky extension. I can't seem to find one, online, either. S&W's website only sells the 10 round mag, and I want another 12 round mag. Any body know a good place to get one? Google doesn't seem to be helping me much, today.


You can find them on ebay for about 2/10 bucks, good price right. Well I bought 4 from S&W for 8 bucks and that included shipping.

SKU# 278360000


----------



## DrSharkey (Dec 23, 2008)

Redwolf said:


> You can find them on ebay for about 2/10 bucks, good price right. Well I bought 4 from S&W for 8 bucks and that included shipping.
> 
> SKU# 278360000


Thanks!


----------



## DrSharkey (Dec 23, 2008)

I just got off the phone with S&W and they have agreed to send me a pinky extension for one of the magazines for free.


----------



## Gregg1LE (Jan 5, 2009)

SKU# 278360000

Great info and thanks. One of my 12 mags is also without the pinky extension.


----------

